

Sweatshop HD is the latest victim in Apple's war on serious games - ssclafani
http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/iPad/Sweatshop+HD/news.asp?c=49468#

======
seivan
I can understand why it was pulled. The whole thing smells tacky. Make your
political statement elsewhere.

They would have pulled GTA as well if it was called GTA: Hooker Drive-by!

Or Stripper Ville.

